# PC Freeze durch Crucial SSD



## stretch4u (12. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Leider habe ich bei meinem neuen Eigenbau Rechner ein sehr störendes Problem bei dem ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.

In unregelmäßigen Abständen friert der PC komplett ein. Bild bleibt, Lüfter drehen normal weiter aber sonst geht nichts mehr. Nur ein Reset funktioniert - bis zum nächsten Freeze.
Das passiert im Idle sowie beim Internet surfen aber auch teils 2 Sekunden nach dem Windows Start.

Hier die Specs:
- Asrock Z370 Extreme4
- Intel i7-8700K
- Corsair LPX 3200 32GB
- Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti OC
- Beqiuet Straight Power 10 500W
- 1x Crucial MX300 525GB und 1x MX300 1TB
- Alle Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand
- Alle Kabel etc dreifach kontrolliert

Hier der Fehler lauf Ereignisanzeige:

A TCG Command has returned an error.
Desc: AuthenticateSession
Param1: 0x1
Param2: 0x60000001C
Param3: 0x900000006
Param4: 0x0
Status: 0x12
Quelle: EnhancedStorage-EhStorTcgDrv

Was ich bisher herausgefunden habe ist, dass das ein Problem von Windows mit der Crucial SSD ist. Die beiden Encryption Dienste stören sich da anscheinend.
Eine Lösung die Abhilfe bringen sollte (PSID Revert) habe ich bereits versucht. --> kein Erfolg
Andere Lösungsansätze von deaktivieren des PLM im BIOS (war eh nicht  aktiviert) bis zu Powersetting Einstellung der SSD in Windows habe ich alles schon durch.

Wisst ihr von dem Problem und habt ihr vielleicht noch Lösungsansätze?

Danke und liebe Grüße,
Stretch


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht hilft da ja ein Firmware Update.Für dieses Modell gibt es zumindest eins.
So installieren Sie eine SSD | Crucial DE


----------



## stretch4u (12. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktuellste Firmware ist natürlich vorhanden....leider ....das wär ja zu schön gewesen wenn das so einfach wäre. hehe


----------



## DaveManCB (13. Januar 2018)

Hast du mal versucht alle USB Geräte außer Maus und Tastatur abzuklemmen?
Ansonsten lass mal eine SSD ab und schau ob es immernoch ist.


----------



## stretch4u (13. Januar 2018)

Sonst sind keine anderen USB Geräte angeschlossen.
Problem besteht auch wenn die größere Daten-SSD nicht angeschlossen ist.

PS: falls jemand auf die Sache mit Acronis stößt.....habe ich nie verwendet, ist ein clean install


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Januar 2018)

Scheint aber kein Modell spezifisches Problem zu sein und tritt bei anderen sowohl mit älteren SSD Modellen auf und auch mit Win 8 zb.
Und auch bei dir kein Bitlocker oder Secureboot aktiviert?
Sata Treiber bzw. Chipsatz T. aktuell?


----------



## stretch4u (13. Januar 2018)

Bitlocker ist deaktiviert und Secureboot ist im UEFI disabled


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Januar 2018)

Teste mal mit einzelnen RAM-Riegeln. Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, wo sich der RAM als Übeltäter herausgestellt hat.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Januar 2018)

Welche Bios Version hast du denn drauf?
Windows 10 ?Oder hast du auch 8 installiert ,weil man das dort am häufigsten liest.
Sata Kabel würde ich auch mal tauschen oder einen anderen Port probieren.
Bei anderen hat auch das Deaktivieren des LPM geholfen. [Guide] Hänger mit SSD durch Ausschalten von Intel LPM (Link Power Management) beseitigen
Und du hast ja ein Intel System


----------



## stretch4u (13. Januar 2018)

@DasBorgkollektiv:
einzelnen RAM Riegel hab ich auch schon probiert - aus Verzweiflung  - aber nachdem der Fehler aus der Ereignisanzeige immer der gleiche ist vor dem Freeze und der eindeutig was mit der SSD zu tun hat, denke ich, dass eher dort der Fehler zu finden ist.

@Schwarzseher:
Bios Version ist die 1.30 von der Asrock Seite ---- habe aber jetzt gesehen, dass *gestern* eine neue Version raus gekommen ist. Werde die neue Version 1.40 mal installieren.
Ja, Windows 10 ist das OS.
habe mich im Erstpost verschrieben (PLM) - meinte aber LPM - und das ist im Bios ausgeschaltet. Dort heißt es A-LPM Aggressive Link Power Management
Im Controlcenter der Intel Rapid Storage Technologie war LPM aber erstaunlicherweise aktiv  Hmmm...habs dort jetzt auch mal deaktiviert.

Edit um 1645: Gerade wieder einen Freeze gehabt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Januar 2018)

Würde zur Sicherheit in der Registry aber auch nochmal schauen ob`s deaktiviert ist.


----------



## stretch4u (13. Januar 2018)

Die Registry gibt da leider nix her... die Anleitungen im Net sind alle schon etwas älter und bei den neueren Varianten der RST Treiber sieht das alles etwas anders aus. Dort gibt es keine Eintragungen mehr für die Ports bei denen man dann das LPM ausschalten könnte. Zudem war der Schritt über die Registry nur deswegen notwendig, weil frühere Versionen keine Aktivierung/Deaktivierung über das Controlpanel ermöglicht haben. -->> Was jetzt anders ist und laut Info aus dem Net bedeutet im Controlpanel aus auch wirklich aus. 

BTW: PC läuft nun schon seit einigen Stunden (habe ja in den frühen Morgenstunden LPM deaktiviert) und bisher kein Freeze mehr. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Januar 2018)

Alles klar.Jo viel Glück dann!
Ist ja auch immer etwas Risikobehaftet wenn man zu viel dran rumfrickelt.
Wenn es dann auch so funktioniert wäre ja schön.
In der Ereignisanzeige auch keine Meldungen mehr?


----------



## stretch4u (13. Januar 2018)

hmm hat mein Edit anscheinend nicht übernommen......

um 1645 hatte ich wieder einen Freeze....also besteht das Problem weiterhin. 
Ich glaub ich hol mir einfach eine Samsung Evo und auf die Crucial SSD. Ist zwar ja eigentlich nicht die Schuld von Crucial sondern von MS, dass das bei einigen Leuten nicht funktioniert aber das hilft mir ja auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Januar 2018)

Aber nur mit deinem Sys?Die crucial wird hier ja fast zu 90% empfohlen bei jeder Zusammenstellung.Denke auch nicht das das ein Hardwareproblem ist.Denke das es bei den meisten mit dieser Kombi bestimmt auch laufen wird win 10 + Crucial..Ka woran das da scheitert.


----------



## stretch4u (19. Januar 2018)

So, ich denke ich hab das Problem gefunden. Und zwar dort wo ich es nicht vermutet hätte.
Obwohl die beschriebene Fehlermeldung vor jedem Freeze eine Verbindung zur SSD herstellt, liegt es anscheinend nicht dort. Bin in einem anderen Forum auf ein Freeze Problem gestoßen dass sich ziemlich mit meinen Erfahrungen deckt aber halt nichts mit der Festplatte an sich zu tun hat.
Dort ging es um das XMP Profil welches auf meinem Mainboard (Asrock Z370 Extreme4) standardmäßig verwendet wird. Anscheinend ist dort ein Fehler einprogrammiert welcher immer noch (auch bei der neusten BIOS Version) besteht. Das Board gibt hier für meinen RAM (Corsair LPX 3200 32GB) eine zu hohe Voltage aus. Genauer gesagt geht es um die vccio und die vccsa Spannung. Die sind standardmäßig zu hoch eingestellt was anscheinend zu eben genau diesen Freeze führen kann. Im konkreten Fall musste ich im BIOS die vccsa Spannung von 1.25 auf 1.15 senken. (Die vccio Spannung war in meinem Fall mit 1.1 korrekt)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso dieser XMP Fehler so eine Fehlermeldung in der Windows Ereignisanzeige erzeugt aber es ist bei Windows vieles nicht logisch. 
Seitdem habe ich jedenfalls keine Freeze mehr und das System läuft stabil.
Ich hoffe anderen die eventuell das gleiche oder ähnliche Probleme haben hilft dieser Lösungsansatz weiter.

LG, Stretch


----------



## Wired (29. Januar 2018)

Diesen Fehler mit dem XMP gibts schon länger der existierte schon bevor es Win 10 überhaupt gab.


----------

